# What's on the menu?



## Puff1 (Mar 10, 2006)

What's everybody cookin' for the weekend?
I don't have to much spare time during the week , so I do all my smokin' on Sunday.
I'm doin' my first brisket, kinda' nervous about that one I'm  [-o<  in' that it comes out good 8-[ 
Ialso have some of that smoked bacon oompappy posted about curin' in the fridge =P~
Probably some polish sausage too =P~ 
The weather is going to be pretty good up here (high 50's) =D> 
I'd like to hear from everybody :grin:
So turn off the t.v., get off the couch, fire it up, and let's cook!!!
Don't forget the camera :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 10, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> I know, don't forget the camera......
> 
> I am going to do:
> 3 bcc's   =D>
> ...


Everything sounds great :!:  Bbq'd cabbage? ya' gotta' tell me about that one :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 10, 2006)

Just got done enjoying some thighs on the kettle. Baby backs on the WSM tomorrow. Chili on the Coleman Sunday. =P~


----------



## Griff (Mar 10, 2006)

Two seven pound brisket flats on the WSM tomorrow.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2006)

gonna clean the pig cooker today, might do some chicken tomorrow.
I've never done the bbq cabbage but I hear it's fabulous!


----------



## Uncle Al (Mar 11, 2006)

Sixteen pounds of corned beef will become pastrami by six o'clock.

If you've never done this cook, your missing something really tasty !!!!

Al


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2006)

ummmmm.  love it....reuben heaven!


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> What's everybody cookin' for the weekend?
> I'd like to hear from everybody :grin:
> So turn off the t.v., get off the couch, fire it up, and let's cook!!!
> Don't forget the camera :grin:



I have a round top roast my wife picked up from BiLo`s here in Denmark , I am thinking about putting it in the smoker anybody got any ideas on this , it will be my first time trying this so I will take all the advice I can get?? As I have to work today, I will be smoking it Sunday!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2006)

you want to slice it or pull it?


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 11, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you want to slice it or pull it?




Probably slice it but as long as I can eat it I will do either way, LOL.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2006)

for slicing, if you like it rare to med rare, remember you're going to pull it off much sooner than a butt or something.  Get some good smoke around it and pull when the meat temps get to around 140...wrap in foil and let it rest.  After a while, you'll have a delicious, smokey roast beef sammie!


----------



## oompappy (Mar 11, 2006)

Put a 10 lb. brisket and a 7.5 lb. butt on at 3:00am. 
Not sure of the sides yet, maybe hushpuppies and baby spinach.
Sunny and near 60* today!!!!!


----------



## john pen (Mar 11, 2006)

starting a 10lb brisket late sunday for dinner Monday...


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 11, 2006)

If it doesn't rain...I have some salmon to plank. Heading out to Solvang today and will have ableskievers. The usual tacos al pastor for lunch today and tomorrow.


----------



## Griff (Mar 11, 2006)

Two seven pound brisket flats on at 6:30am Alaska Standard Time. The conditions are calm and +1*. Note to self, tongs get really cold when left outside at these temps.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 11, 2006)

Some kind of chicken on the kettle tomorrow. Larry put the idea into my head for roadside chicken and it's starting to take over my brain, so thats probably the way I'll go.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 11, 2006)

Got a late start but it don't matter.  The fiancee's working most of tha day anyway.  Gonna be a late meal.

6 racks of loin backs.  Gonna take a little care pkg. to Mississippi next weekend.

6 home style ribs for a change and a smaller corned beef for a try at some pastrami.

Didn't get the camera battery batteries charged for b4 pics but should have some finished ones up.


----------



## DaleP (Mar 11, 2006)

2 butts sucking up the smoke right now.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 12, 2006)

Ribs from lastnight ...
http://img123.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 377u0.smil


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 12, 2006)

really good looking stuff.  Cute kids too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice Scotty! Man them ribs looked gooooood!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm going to try the Tri Tip again.  I'll take some pics.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 12, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, the water pan id half full (empty?) of playground sand. I tried water a couple times, but prefer sand so I don't have to add more during long cooks, and I think it keeps the temps a little more stable.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 12, 2006)

This is what I came up with  
This was my first try at brisket, I took your advice Woody =D> 
Had some polish sausage, rib tips, smoked bacon(thanks to oompappy), and a few chicken lolipops(my kid loves em')
What do you guys think? :!:  
http://img455.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 927iw.smil


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 13, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> This is what I came up with
> This was my first try at brisket, I took your advice Woody =D>
> Had some polish sausage, rib tips, smoked bacon(thanks to oompappy), and a few chicken lolipops(my kid loves em')
> What do you guys think? :!:
> http://img455.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 927iw.smil



Looks damn tasty to me ! Awesome !


----------

